# GoPro Video - Escambia River Bass



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Yesterday, 1-21-12, I fished a club tournament on Escambia River. It was a slow day for everyone including myself. We had about 20 anglers and only 1 managed to catch a limit. I did manage 4 keepers and and 4 short fish. The first fish in the video is my 3rd keeper that I caught prior to turning on the video camera. Within 10 minutes of video footage I landed my 4th keeper which was my biggest fish weighing 2.47 lbs. This was also the last fish I caught and it was only 9:00am. This fish got caught up in my trolling motor and I didn't think I was gonna be able to land the fish. I normally don't like fishing Escambia and this is one of the largest fish I've caught off of that river (that's probably why I don't like it). My scales had the fish weighing 3lbs 1oz, but the official scales only had it at 2.47 lbs. Either way - I was glad to have it. Enjoy the video.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice vid! Did you place well?


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice video. 5 like the last one you caught will usually win on Escambia


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Triton1 said:


> Nice video. 5 like the last one you caught will usually win on Escambia


Thanks. I ended up placing 3rd. 5 of those would've won by a long shot!!!!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good catch. What were you using? 

NJD


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

nice son i love the hookset!!!!!!!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

nojerseydevil said:


> Good catch. What were you using?
> 
> NJD


Fish was caught on a bandit crankbait


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

welcome to the club! I had to leave @ 9:30 because i bent my trolling motor. Congrats on the 3rd place finish.


----------



## Gerry M (Jan 23, 2012)

*Great Job!*

Great Job, Saturday. I fished the Molino club tournament with ya and was only able to catch one keeper. Nice Vid:thumbsup:


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

fishing was tough. I caught 4 fish in 15 mins with one being a keeper,then my trolling motor incident happened. DOH!!!!!! maybe next month will be better.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

wishin4bass2 said:


> welcome to the club! I had to leave @ 9:30 because i bent my trolling motor. Congrats on the 3rd place finish.


Thanks. I guess it was beginner's luck since I just joined the club. Fishing was really tough but I was able to catch all my fish in about 1.5hrs and I didn't get another bite for the rest of the day.


----------

